# Guy Fawke's Night



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2005)

This year marks the 400th anniversary of the infamous Gunpowder Plot, a failed attempt by Roman Catholic conspirators, including Guy Fawkes, to blow up the British Parliament, on November 5, 1605. Guy Fawkes Night (known also as Bonfire Night, Pope's Day and by other appellations) has been celebrated by Protestants annually ever since. Some of the festivities for this year's anniversary can be found here.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Oct 12, 2005)

_Remember, remember the fifth of November
The gunpowder treason and plot.
I see no reason why gunpowder treason
Should ever be forgot.

Guy Fawkes, twas his intent
To blow up king and parliament.
Three score barrels were laid below
To prove old England's overthrow.

By God's mercy he was catched
With a dark lantern and lighted match.
Holler boys, holler boys, let the bells ring
Holler boys, holler boys, God save the King.

A penny loaf to feed the Pope.
A farthing o' cheese to choke him.
A pint of beer to rinse it down.
A faggot of sticks to burn him.

Burn him in a tub of tar.
Burn him like a blazing star.
Burn his body from his head.
Then we'll say ol' Pope is dead._



[Edited on 10-12-2005 by Plimoth Thom]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 12, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

Stephen Charnock's Discourse Upon the Fifth of November


----------



## Peter (Jul 27, 2006)

Increase Mather rebutes the pro-Xmas argument that Purim was a holy day with:



> They are not called Holy Days of Purim; nor do we find that there was an Holy Convocation of the People enjoined on those Days. The present Jews do not look upon those Days as Holy; they spend them in Feasting, and in telling merry Stories; and although few of them do any servile work on those Days, yet [Buxtorf. Synag. Jud. c. 24. p. 430.] they confess that servile labour is not prohibited therein; so that it appears to be only a _Political Feast_, not unlike our *5th of November.*


http://covenanter.org/IMather/increasemathertestimony.htm

[Edited on 7-27-2006 by Peter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> Increase Mather rebutes the pro-Xmas argument that Purim was a holy day with:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 27, 2006)

Everything i know about Guy Fawkes i just learned from the movie
V is for Vengence.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Plimoth Thom_
> _Remember, remember the fifth of November
> The gunpowder treason and plot.
> I see no reason why gunpowder treason
> ...



 Reminds me of something I read years ago in _Brother Andrew_

Der Papst ist tot!
Der Papst ist tot!
Die Katholischen sind in Not!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2006)

Guy Fawkes and Bonfire Night


----------

